# Sims hedgehog!



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I was playing "Sims" on facebook, and there was a hedgehog in my garden!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I noticed that too, it is too cute lol I play the same game on FB and was so excited to see it, my Sim ran out side to snap a pic of it


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEEE! So cute!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I noticed that too on the game! I love how right after you snap its picture it squeals and hides.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol that's adorable


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I love how when you snap a picture of them they jump and burrow into the ground as fast as they can. It's so precious!


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

They should put a hedgehog in the computer version to have for a pet. That would be soo awesome if they did that! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

They did I believe in the Sims 3 Pet Expansion


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> They did I believe in the Sims 3 Pet Expansion


WHAAAAT....  :shock: omg!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Holly.Kinz said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > They did I believe in the Sims 3 Pet Expansion
> ...


You are kidding right?!?!?!?!?!? I wasn't going to get the expansion but now I may HAVE TO!!! Darn you Sims people and making me buy hedgie stuffs! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.simprograms.com/33295/simfans-and-16-new-pics-of-birds-and-critters/

According to this Sim fan site there is


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Too cool for school! The little hedgie is adorable!


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Holly.Kinz said:
> 
> 
> > TWCOGAR said:
> ...


BAHAHAH I know right??!! I thought the same thing too.."WHAATT.." but were all really sorry for making you buy hedgie stuff! I'm pretty sure were all guilty here of buying stuff that has to do with hedgies !  (no hard feelings right?  :lol: )


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

@ Holly

Yeah it's okay. I may have to hold off, mainly cuz I have a hedgie irl who likes to play LOL :lol:


----------

